# Δυο μπελαλίδικες απορίες σε ένα βιντεάκι



## Theseus (May 14, 2018)

Να το βιντεάκι:-

https://youtu.be/bvN_nl3A3VY

'I would like to have *some pork chops*' &* 'how many are there* in a kilo'.:-

Προηγείται η λέξη 'λίγες' τις μπριζόλες και για το 'how many are there' χρειάζεται ο Νίκος τη λέξη 'παίζουν' για 'are there" δηλ. 'πόσες παίζουν στο κιλό.'

Δεν τις ακούω σαφώς και τις δυο φράσεις.


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2018)

Για την ακρίβεια, λέει: «Θα ήθελα *μερικές *μπριζόλες». (Ίδιο με το «λίγες» εδώ.)
Στη συνέχεια: «Πόσες θέλετε;»
«Περίπου ένα κιλό. Πόσες *πέφτουν* στο κιλό;»
«Τέσσερις με έξι μπριζόλες». (Να το ξέρουμε κι αυτό...)

Εγώ πάντως βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν και υπότιτλοι.


----------



## Theseus (May 14, 2018)

Σ' ευχαριστώ, Νίκελ. Ξέρω ότι έχει υπότιτλους αλλά μερικές φορές δεν μπορώ να ακούσω ακριβώς ορισμένες μικρές λέξεις.:)
Με την ευκαιρία, βλάκας που είμαι, δεν είχα συνειδητοποιήσει ότι ήταν υπότιτλοι στα ελληνικά!


----------

